# Comp-Set Stem Adjustment?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

So I think that using the shim inside the stem to adjust the angle is pretty straight forward... I simply loosen the stem, rotate the shim such that the desired angle is showing in the window closest to the arrow on the stem, and then re-tighten the stem.

Right?

My bike came from the shop with the 24deg stem and the 4deg shim in the highest position (+16) and I'd like to try lowering it a bit. From the following document it looks like I've got two choices using the shim that I have (4deg) - either +16 or +8 position, giving me a choice between 28deg and 20deg

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/09 Multi_Pos_Stem_Indiv_r1.pdf

Am I correct in assuming these are the only two choices with this stem/shim combination?

Am I also correct in assuming I need to rotate the cap 108deg to align with the shim?

Thanks in advance. Seems pretty straight forward, but wanted to confirm before I start wrenching around with it.


----------



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

Check out this thread - I had similar questions and this helped me out.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=198648


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You have the idea. After you loosen the stem bolts you'll need to remove the stem to turn the shim because (IME) it sits fairly tight against the inside of the stem. You can't just pull the stem up slightly and rotate the shim.

When you do rotate the shim, you'll see a -8 in the left hand window. And yes, rotate the top cap 180*.

Just a FYI, assuming a 73* HTA, 100mm stem and 40mm's of spacers, you're going to drop your bars 10mm's and extend reach about 9mm's.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

OK, so I loosened the bolts attaching the stem to the steering tube, and the stem/shim seems to rotate freely but I cannot pull the stem up and off. Do I just need to muscle it? I didn't try too hard or spend much time with it - didn't want to mess anything up. Do I need to loosen the screw atop the steering tube as well? I assumed that had to do with fork/headset and left it alone.

Naive questions, I know, but can someone guide a noob?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> OK, so I loosened the bolts attaching the stem to the steering tube, and the stem/shim seems to rotate freely but I cannot pull the stem up and off. Do I just need to muscle it? I didn't try too hard or spend much time with it - didn't want to mess anything up. Do I need to loosen the screw atop the steering tube as well? I assumed that had to do with fork/headset and left it alone.
> 
> Naive questions, I know, but can someone guide a noob?


Yes, you have to loosen the bolt and remove the top cap. After backing off the bolt a few turns, you may have to tap it down to loosen the compression plug. This will allow you to remove the top cap and stem.

Just so you know, once you loosen the top cap, you'll need to preload the headset bearings before you're done. It's not hard (more a knack), but if you're unsure you may want your LBS to do this because too loose ot too tight can damage the headset.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Yes, you have to loosen the bolt and remove the top cap. After backing off the bolt a few turns, you may have to tap it down to loosen the compression plug. This will allow you to remove the top cap and stem.
> 
> Just so you know, once you loosen the top cap, you'll need to preload the headset bearings before you're done. It's not hard (more a knack), but if you're unsure you may want your LBS to do this because too loose ot too tight can damage the headset.


Yeah, I may have the shop do it when I bring it in for its 30-day check up.

Thanks!


----------

